# Costumes



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

here is a really good website which sells costumes but it is useful for getting ideas of what you can make.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I really like the bumble bee costume. so cute!!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I always thought it would be funny to make a "horse-fly"...haha. Like custom fit some fly eyes and wings.


----------



## twinkie4 (Jan 25, 2009)

Lol I think the fly thing is a really funny thought I also really liked the bumble bee costume. I was thinking you could do a cow boy if you use it at the rodeo that would be really cute.
- hope I could help


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Do you think I should dress her up like an indian pony and I could dress up like a cowboy? lol it would be funny!
I like the horse-fly idea that would be halarious!


----------

